
British 5G towers are being set on fire because of Covid conspiracy theories - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/4/21207927/5g-towers-burning-uk-coronavirus-conspiracy-theory-link
======
samizdis
UK officials have not been mincing their words:

Professor Stephen Powis, national medical director of the NHS, said: “The 5G
story is complete and utter rubbish, it's nonsense, it's the worst kind of
fake news.

“The reality is that the mobile phone networks are absolutely critical to all
of us, particularly in a time when we are asking people to stay at home and to
not see relatives and friends.

“In particular, those are also the phone networks that are used by our
emergency services and our health workers and I'm absolutely outraged
absolutely disgusted that people would be taking action against the very
infrastructure that we need to respond to this health emergency.

“It is absolute and utter rubbish, and I can't condemn it in stronger terms
than that.”

Source:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/06/5g_coronavirus_theo...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/06/5g_coronavirus_theory_debunked/)

------
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22784747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22784747)

------
Wiretrip
You've got to remember that the average IQ is 100. There are a lot of people
in the UK below this, just look at Brexit and who we elected, sigh....

~~~
rbanffy
Half of the population will have an IQ that's below average.

~~~
Wiretrip
Actually I think it's 52% <ducks> :-)

